# Alden NST -Aberdeen vs. Barrie last (pics)



## wessex (Feb 1, 2008)

A very subtle difference - can you tell which is the Aberdeen (2210) and which is the Barrie (2450)?*



















* Different shoe on each foot in two poses.

Since I won't be able to buy this type of thing anytime in the near future I kind of went overboard - purchasing both lasts in two different sizes. Unfortunately all but one but return to the warehouse.

Besides obvious toe-cramping and heel-slippage, what does one look for in a good fit?


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

Aberdeen left, Barry right? Aberdeen is a little more pointed at the top and Barry a little more full and rounded?

BTW - Love the socks!!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Wessex-
The NST in shell is a very good looking shoe. My method to ascertain if the shoes fits properly is to wear the shoe for three days at home walking only on carpeting. If they do not right after this time period return them
Aberdeen on the right and Barrie on the left


----------



## babycatcher (Apr 6, 2008)

I am seeing these pics displayed above and below each other, but my guess is that the Aberdeen is the lighter appearing shoe with the brighter lighting....


----------



## wessex (Feb 1, 2008)

babycatcher said:


> I am seeing these pics displayed above and below each other, but my guess is that the Aberdeen is the lighter appearing shoe with the brighter lighting....


Sorry I wasn't more clear. The photos are just different angles of the same thing - left and right foot are wearing different models.


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

Are you going to tell us or keep us in suspense??


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

The stitching on the left foot appears more "V" than "U", so my guess is that the left is Aberdeen. By process of elimination and extreme mental acuity, I would then guess that the right foot is Barrie.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

paper clip said:


> The stitching on the left foot appears more "V" than "U", so my guess is that the left is Aberdeen. By process of elimination and extreme mental acuity, I would then guess that the left foot is Barrie.:icon_smile_wink:


typo-you need a "right"


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

I say left is Aberdeen also. I've always wanted to see a side by side. Thought it would never happen.

Thanks.

lw

PS: I'm swiping the top photo for my own purposes.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Aberdeen left and Barrie right and for me, the Barrie last provides a more comfortable fit for my rather broad forefeet!


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

The Aberdeen is the good-looking brother who hangs out at the country club and excels at tennis and golf. The Barrie is the stodgy brother who works tirelessly on the family business and believes sacrifice builds character.


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

mcarthur said:


> Wessex-
> The NST in shell is a very good looking shoe. My method to ascertain if the shoes fits properly is to wear the shoe for three days at home walking only on carpeting. If they do not right after this time period return them
> Aberdeen on the right and Barrie on the left


Typo here too?

Aberdeen on the left, Barrie on right, clearly.


----------



## The Deacon (Nov 25, 2006)

I always thought that the Aberdeen lasted Shell NST was 6 eyelets. I'm pleased to see them on the left as 5. This thread confirms my own ebay purchased near new for $157 :icon_smile_wink:as Aberdeen lasted.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^ NST in burgundy shell six eyelets on the plaza last


----------



## Andy W (Jan 18, 2007)

Aberdeen on the left; Barrie on the right


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

WELL!?!? Are you going to tell us?? (I have been studying my Aldens, I want to know if I passed the quiz!)


----------



## The Continental Fop (Jan 12, 2007)

Are you people serious? Is there really any question about this?

Aberdeen last = narrow, pointy toe.

Barrie last = wider, rounded toe.

The left shoe in the photo has a narrow, pointy toe.

The right shoe has a wider, rounded toe. 

So....


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

As Wardrobegirl said 'great socks'.

I have one pair of Aldens in the Barrie last and have inner soles in them and also those pads (not sure what they are called) attached to the tongue. 

But, I like them because sometimes my feet swell so much that they are the only shoes that are comfortable - no idea why that happens but sometimes I have problems in my 'golden years' (which sometimes is more like 90 miles of bad road) that I never had before.

I have the 'easy walker' model with plantation rubber soles and which are very comfortable and the leather has some surface texture which makes them look better on my big feet.

Cheers, Jim.


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

The Continental Fop said:


> Are you people serious? Is there really any question about this?
> 
> Aberdeen last = narrow, pointy toe.
> 
> ...


I am the one that is harping on an a confirmation - I am a chick, I don't WEAR Aldens...however it is my business to know this kind of stuff!


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> I am the one that is harping on an a confirmation - I am a chick, I don't WEAR Aldens...however it is my business to know this kind of stuff!


Wardrobe Girl,

Hard to imagine even the closest lingering POV shot where anyone in the audience could tell the difference but trust us... Aberdeens on left foot. If you are costuming an older, or heavier, or less flashy, slightly more practical and down-to-earth- character, by all means choose the Barrie. If those characteristics are even more in evidence, forgo the NST and go for the plain-toe blucher on the Barrie, a total no-nonsense shoe.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

The plaza last with six eyelets is the answer to a lot of questions about the Alden NST.


----------



## wessex (Feb 1, 2008)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> WELL!?!? Are you going to tell us?? (I have been studying my Aldens, I want to know if I passed the quiz!)


Of course everyone here is correct (I'm sure Mac made a typo). Aberdeen on the left, Barrie on the right.

I still can't decide, but I think it is very difficult to distinguish between the two in isolation. I pondered over the two photos on ShoeMart.com and still couldn't tell the difference. The fit is quite different, so I think that should be the major determinant for anyone deciding between the two lasts.

Great work for a chick! :icon_smile_wink: Thank goodness the wife has been unable to find any ladies shoes made of shell cordovan, hahaha.


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

wessex said:


> Great work for a chick! :icon_smile_wink: Thank goodness the wife has been unable to find any ladies shoes made of shell cordovan, hahaha.


Thanks!

Regarding ladies shoes made in shell cordovan...just wait  ...actually, we do have our fair share of pricey shoes, the difference is (with the exception of the gentleman on this board of course) ladies tend to have 10 times more pairs of shoes than men and we tend not to keep them for years and years so I don't think the investment is as wise...


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

wessex said:


> Of course everyone here is correct (I'm sure Mac made a typo). Aberdeen on the left, Barrie on the right.
> 
> I still can't decide, but I think it is very difficult to distinguish between the two in isolation. I pondered over the two photos on ShoeMart.com and still couldn't tell the difference. The fit is quite different, so I think that should be the major determinant for anyone deciding between the two lasts.
> 
> Great work for a chick! :icon_smile_wink: Thank goodness the wife has been unable to find any ladies shoes made of shell cordovan, hahaha.


You are absolutely correct. Good luck on the decision process


----------



## tsasls (Apr 30, 2008)

When viewed next to each other, the difference in toe shape almost looks like the two shoes were made by different manufacturers.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^welcome to the forum


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

Fit should be supreme in making the decision, but my vote (aesthetics only) is Aberdeen.


----------

